# kde-base wird nicht von emerge runtergeladen

## Farnelius

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

ich kann nach erfolgreicher X11 Installation immer noch nicht kde-base installieren. 

Es ist aus mir noch ominösen Gründen noch nicht möglich. Hier die analoge log-Datei:

(zunächst erscheint die Prozentbeschreibung des Downloades, welche aber uninteressant und zu groß für dieses Forum ist, aber das ist

glaube ich das interessante)

>>> Downloading 'http://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo/distfiles/gcc-4.3.2.tar.bz2'

--18:02:21--  http://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo/distfiles/gcc-4.3.2.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/gcc-4.3.2.tar.bz2'

Resolving ftp.snt.utwente.nl... 130.89.149.20, 2001:610:1908:a000::149:20

Connecting to ftp.snt.utwente.nl|130.89.149.20|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK

Length: 58,929,447 (56M) [application/octet-stream]

 19:40:44 (48.63 KB/s) - `/usr/portage/distfiles/gcc-4.3.2.tar.bz2' saved [58929447/58929447]

('Failed on RMD160 verification', '0ced28bd2e0d89f081cf88273b5f1530599b52fb', 'a8d0cbfb18d4ca445a7b5ad3aec1282e4bbbb8ee')

!!! Fetched file: gcc-4.3.2.tar.bz2 VERIFY FAILED!

!!! Reason: Failed on RMD160 verification

!!! Got:      0ced28bd2e0d89f081cf88273b5f1530599b52fb

!!! Expected: a8d0cbfb18d4ca445a7b5ad3aec1282e4bbbb8ee

Refetching... File renamed to '/usr/portage/distfiles/gcc-4.3.2.tar.bz2._checksum_failure_.W7jsRB'

!!! Couldn't download 'gcc-4.3.2.tar.bz2'. Aborting.

Kann mir hier jemand weiterhelfen?

Ich würde mich sehr darüber freuen.

Herzlichst 

Steven

----------

## skydoom

versuchs mal mit einem emerge --sync

grüße

dennis

----------

## cmp

Sieht aus wie ein corrupt file auf dem server.

Hat emerge --sync geholfen ?

sonst mal eine paar neue server für die /etc/make.conf generieren mit:

mirrorselect

----------

## Farnelius

Liebe Leute,

es hat geklappt. Durch emerge --sync und nochmaliges installieren bin ich jetzt stolzer Besitzer von KDE. Yes!

Vielen Dank an alle!

----------

